# Fusebox move



## Powerplan (10 mo ago)

Hi all,
I need to move a fuse board as it is currently under the stairs and the owner would like it more accessible and it is also plastic. 
I need to fit a metal enclosure and joint all the cables to new CCU.
Any recommendations for enclosures? Maybe a metal clad board and use the DIN with connectors?
If so any wago ones that will fit? Or other makes that will fit nicely and not take too much room?
Need to extend about 15 twin and Earth..
thanks
Paul


----------



## radio208 (Aug 27, 2014)

Might want to go to the UK forum with this.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

radio208 said:


> Might want to go to the UK forum with this.


@gpop you are needed


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

radio208 said:


> Might want to go to the UK forum with this.


Be sure not to install the mains in the loo.


----------

